# Wolves Up North



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

*I received this from a buddy, I can only assume it is for real.*

*Look at the size of these**Wolves*
Just a few of the wolves killed this year with the Idaho wolf tag. Wish I could show you a few hundred more pictures. It is just 

amazing how big they are. Deer, elk, and livestock killing machines. The big question you have to ask yourself is why? 

These massive wolves are not the native wolf that lived in our area 100 years ago. There was a reason these things where 

exterminated nationwide despite appearing cuddly and cute. I wonder if our city dwelling tree hugger society that never has 

left a city really understands the impact of these killing machines. I wonder if a T-Rex was available would they want 

to put them back in the wild. It’s just a matter of time before one of our granola-loving-green-peace-hikers 

goes out on a hike and runs into a pack of these killers and becomes part of the food chain. If you are going into the Blues, Cascades, or 

north of Spokane hiking, game scouting, mushroom hunting, or something else you better start carrying a side arm. 

Can you even imagine being out by yourself and having 8 to 12 of these monsters surround you! Think about what kind of 

appetite a dozen of these must have, and remember they are the _only predator in our nation that kills for_ _fun_ along with for-

food. The amount of animals they take are just a partial portion of what they need to eat. When elk are calving they will kill the 

calves just for fun after they have had all they can eat and leave the rest to rot.




































​


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

Holy crap.those boys r huge


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow those things are HUGE!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*No way......*

Photoshopped to the max. Come on guys ????? 






DANG !!!! --- SAWMAN


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Typical length to about 6.5', nose to tip of tail weight 55-130 lbs. 

Comparable to a German Shephard.

http://www.defenders.org/wildlife_and_habitat/wildlife/wolf,_gray.php

Photoshopped for sure.

Jim

Jim


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You think so? If so, there is a lot of photo shop going on. I just searched Idaho wolves and found this info.

http://wolfclash.com/2010/11/12/wolf-kill-in-salmon-idaho/


http://www.google.com/search?q=idah...gGlnPDKAg&sqi=2&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=685

*Did you know these Wolf Facts?*










Loss of habitat and persecution by Humans are leading factors in the Wolves "Endangered Species Status". This protection had been removed in Montana and Idaho in 2009 but reinstated in August of 2010.
Wolves lost the protection of the Endangered Species Act (ESA) in Idaho and Montana in 2009 but Federal protection was reinstated in August of 2010.
In 2009 hunting of Wolves during specified seasons and in certain areas is now legal in Idaho and Montana. This is unprecedented in the history of the ESA.
*The weight of the North American Wolf can be as little as 40 pounds or as large as 175 pounds.*
The length of the North American Wolf varies between 4'6" and 6'6" from muzzle to tip of tail.
The height of an average Wolf is between 26 and 32 inches at the shoulder.
Wolves have large feet, the average being 4 inches wide by 5 inches long.
Wolves can live up to 13 years in the wild but the average is only 6 to 8 years.
Wolves in captivity have been known to live up to 16 years.
Wolves have 42 teeth.
Wolves breed once a year, December through March, depending on latitude, the gestation period is 63 days.
Wolf pups are born in northern climates as late as early June and in southern climates as early as late February
The average litter size is 4 to 6 cubs.
The cubs weigh approximately one pound at birth and cannot see or hear.
Fur color varies from gray, tan and brown to pure white or black.
Packs can have as little as 2 members or as many as 30 members. Average Pack size is 6 to 8.
Pack Territories vary with location. In the Alaskan or Canadian Wilderness the territory for one pack ranges from 300 to 1,000 square miles while in the continental U.S. the territory is between 25 and 150 square miles.
A Wolf in a hurry can go as fast as 35 miles per hour for short distances.
The Wolves' diet of choice consists of deer, moose, caribou, elk, bison, musk-oxen and beaver. They have been know to survive on voles and mice if need be.



SAWMAN said:


> Photoshopped to the max. Come on guys ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

2nd and 4th guy is the same dude. I got some of those same pics sent to me yesterday from a friend. I believe there true. I have one photo of a wolf and yote hanging side by side from a tree, comparison is like a grape to a pumpkin lol


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah looks photoshopped!

We kill for fun too so we have that in common LOL.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

look at the one on the left and far right....same wolf, same guy....the wolf has the same pose and he is holding them in the exact same spot, and they are the same color...kinda seems odd


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hunted 'Em,Killed 'Em*

During my time in Maine I hunted and killed two male wolves north of me in Quebec. This, with the permission and the blessing of several farmers.

Before I started I studied them,reading as much material as I could find while not being on the internet. The two that I ended up with were between 75 and 90lbs. 

Personally,I do not believe that a wolf(any type)will get to 175lbs. A wolf of 125 is huge. I also do not believe that a wolf gets to be 6 and a half feet long unless hung by the neck and allowed to stretch to that length. If a wolf has been truly documented to be of this size I would ask, one out of how many get this big ??

These pics(including some of the ones in the links above) are as phony as the pic that circulated here 'bouts of the "huge" rattlesnake. Any that believe this to be true.......I have a Jennings 22LR simi-auto to sell you for the extremely cheap price of $395.00. --- SAWMAN


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Timber Wolves are large but not that large. Perhaps if we watch the carcass long enough it will morph back to human form.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> During my time in Maine I hunted and killed two male wolves north of me in Quebec. This, with the permission and the blessing of several farmers.
> 
> Before I started I studied them,reading as much material as I could find while not being on the internet. The two that I ended up with were between 75 and 90lbs.
> 
> ...


 Not going to get in a urinary Olympics here, but people out West don't think that hogs can tear shit up as bad as their reputation either. 175 pounds is a stretch. I'd say 100 is not uncommon. To bring down an elk, there has to be some mass. Coyote=243; Wolf=7mm Rem Mag. Just saying.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Having been raised by wolves, I can tell you they don't get that big. 

I'm 5'10" and about 165-170 and one of the biggest in the family. 

Those in the pictures are obviously from the Bonds/McGwire clan. That or they're some of the unfortunate high-fence wolves that are bred for pure size and fed a steady of fatass Alabama fans to help them bulk up.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



JoeZ said:


> Having been raised by wolves, I can tell you they don't get that big.
> 
> I'm 5'10" and about 165-170 and one of the biggest in the family.
> 
> Those in the pictures are obviously from the Bonds/McGwire clan. That or they're some of the unfortunate high-fence wolves that are bred for pure size and fed a steady of fatass Alabama fans to help them bulk up.


Hee-larious


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

This one was hit on the hwy in Wisconsin, they need to go away before they hurt more ppl. My cousin's good friend was a logger, he had a problem with his equipment so he got out of it to evaluate the situation, that was the last thing he did before being attacked and killed by wolfs, them stupid things need to go away, again!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So your cousin's good friend was attacked and killed by wolves on the side of the road?

Recently? That's hard to find on Google.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3591371...-attack-unnerves-alaska-village/#.TvabziPOwXo



Jim


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

i am glad that they have been reintroduced..actually when i lived in spokane back in the 80's and 90's they were all ready up in the north country. unless you plan on eating them or they are jacking your livestock leave them the hell alone. they stay away from people and there is under 30 reported attacks on humans in north america since they started keeping track a couple hundred years ago.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm thinking they are real. I've searched the sites, to include Idaho Fish and Game and they talk about the wolves getting 6 ft. long. I don't think the wolves in the photos are as heavy as they look, because if they were the guys would not be able to hold them up. I think we are seeing a lot of fur and not a lot of meat.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jim t said:


> So your cousin's good friend was attacked and killed by wolves on the side of the road?
> 
> Recently? That's hard to find on Google.
> 
> ...


No, he was in the woods, in WI, doing a logging job when he was attacked. 
That was probably 2 years ago already.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Not mentioned in this article posted after his death.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3591371...-attack-unnerves-alaska-village/#.TvahNCPOwXp

No results when you google "Wisconsin wolf attack"

I think your cousin is telling a fib.

Jim


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jim t said:


> No results when you google "Wisconsin wolf attack"
> 
> I think your cousin is telling a fib.
> 
> Jim


I can't find it either, it's not BS though. 
I'll ask him the guys name.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I'm thinking they are real. I've searched the sites, to include Idaho Fish and Game and they talk about the wolves getting 6 ft. long. I don't think the wolves in the photos are as heavy as they look, because if they were the guys would not be able to hold them up. I think we are seeing a lot of fur and not a lot of meat.


i was thinking the same thing. they live in cold country so im assuming they have a thick coat..

JimT, do you have alot of history with wolves? seems like you are pretty sure the poster is being mislead.. IMO its just a far stretch to call someone out on a subject that most southerners have very little first hand knowledge. i mean, god forbid you cant Google something, must be a lie.. maybe im wrong.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think those pictures have been embellished a little.
It makes those wolves look to be 300+ lbs and I doubt that. (thank goodness)


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> i was thinking the same thing. they live in cold country so im assuming they have a thick coat..
> 
> JimT, do you have alot of history with wolves? seems like you are pretty sure the poster is being mislead.. IMO its just a far stretch to call someone out on a subject that most southerners have very little first hand knowledge. i mean, god forbid you cant Google something, must be a lie.. maybe im wrong.


No experience at all... but all the wildlife sites make it seem they are furry German Shepards, nothing more with regard to size. Heck even one of the offered threads showed a lady holding a BIG wolf. Yet the report was it weighed 127 pounds. It LOOKS a whole lot bigger than 127 pounds. I don't know any German Shephards that way 127, but I've seen a couple close to 100 pounds. They don't look anywhere near as big as that 127 lb beast.

Then, the news reports say there have been only a couple deaths in the last 10 years or so.

I think our poster's buddy is fibbing about the attack.

Jim


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Timber's do get very large. Pushing 150+ pounds. They hunt bison for gods sake but in a pack. Those pictures do look a bit embellished to me but they do get big. See below - size relative to a 6' man.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Photoshopped to the max. Come on guys ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually one of those photos was in a national magazine just last year. If you have never seen a wolf up close, you would be surprised at how big they are! Went to the natural history museum on Michigan States campus they had several wild game mounts inside. Had a full wolf mount and I was in total awe at how DANG big it was. The paws were as wide as my fist.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a pelt from a arctic wolf that is as tall as I am . It is absoltely huge.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Come on guys, the wolves in the original photos appear to be bigger than most black bears. Those photos are definitely embellished.

The below picture is of a wolf in Alaska's Denali National Park. I took the photo in 2007. It is a poor quality picture taken at a distance with the wolf going away. I am posting it to validate that I have seen wolves in the wild. 

Wolves are no larger than a very large german sheperd. 

Need a poll question here -do you all believe in big foot to?

The reason the embellished photos and the web article "wolves terrorize campers" exist is to push back on the reintroduction of wolves in many areas where they were hunted to a zero population a 100 years ago.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

All I have to base the size on is coyotes. I shot a few and when you walk up on the some look pretty dang big, especially in parts of Alabama in winter. When you reach down and grab them there is nothing but flubb-hair.

If the photos are phote shopped, then there is a lot of photo shopping going on.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=qzH3TvPDIOXV0QHLsayJAg

Here are what looks like some big coyotes. I bet they aremostly fur.

Maybe we need to have one of these.

http://faultline.org/site/item/coyote-killing_tournament_in_idaho/


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, if it'son the internet then it is TRUE. NO WAY, would you see false information on the net.

I do believe these photo are real. I have been reading a lot on this topic since I posted it. These are gray wolves, not timber wolves.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Come on guys, the wolves in the original photos appear to be bigger than most black bears. Those photos are definitely embellished.
> 
> The below picture is of a wolf in Alaska's Denali National Park. I took the photo in 2007. It is a poor quality picture taken at a distance with the wolf going away. I am posting it to validate that I have seen wolves in the wild.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a 300lb whitetail either but I know they exist.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

I and family have spent a lot of time in or lived in wy.. to kill them is bullshit. They are nt food they are killing to kill. I am all for hunting fishing whatever but people like that make me sick. 


I hope the wolves find him in his sleep..


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

T add to my last ^^^ If you are a rancher and they are on your property and have killed livestock at that time .. kill it.. but only if its the one that killed it. DO NOT GO HUNT THEM... Kill for food/Meat... Not Blood...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> T add to my last ^^^ If you are a rancher and they are on your property and have killed livestock at that time .. kill it.. but only if its the one that killed it. DO NOT GO HUNT THEM... Kill for food/Meat... Not Blood...


Bet you don't kill yotes either do you? Wolves, yotes, bobcats etc do major harm to the deer and turkey population. If its legal where you hunt you should kill any of the three without thinking twice. If you don't kill yotes and bobcats your not doing the deer and turkeys any favors. I understand the thoughts of not killing for fun but that is killing to protect other species which if you read the bible you probably know about that.


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

I saw one crossing a logging road two weeks ago, about 200 yards out. Definitely bigger than I thought they were, definitely bigger than a German Shep. Still don't know that they can be that dag'um big!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Bet you don't kill yotes either do you? Wolves, yotes, bobcats etc do major harm to the deer and turkey population. If its legal where you hunt you should kill any of the three without thinking twice. If you don't kill yotes and bobcats your not doing the deer and turkeys any favors. I understand the thoughts of not killing for fun but that is killing to protect other species which if you read the bible you probably know about that.


I agree.....if only they would let us kill some of those damn pesky snapper! They sure do a number on a live well!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

jim t said:


> I think our poster's buddy is fibbing about the attack.
> 
> Jim


The guys name who was attacked is 
Nick Toucher. I've had no luck finding a article or obituary, then again since I'm in Puerto Rico half of the searches come back in Spanish and I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.alpineoutfitters.com/alberta_wolf_hunts.asp

Here is an outfitter with hunts in Canada. I'm sure gald we don't have these things in our woods. I walk in and out with no light, private property.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Take a look at these wolves kill this coyote.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*agree to disagree*



Splittine said:


> Bet you don't kill yotes either do you? Wolves, yotes, bobcats etc do major harm to the deer and turkey population. If its legal where you hunt you should kill any of the three without thinking twice. If you don't kill yotes and bobcats your not doing the deer and turkeys any favors. I understand the thoughts of not killing for fun but that is killing to protect other species which if you read the bible you probably know about that.


 
I have killed Yotes for coming on my property. and I would kill wolves if there was a mass infestation lol like the hard to find red snapper.. but i know hunters in Wy that just dont like them and the hunt them just to see how many they can kill in a night.going way back into the forest than people go to hunt on a regular basis. The fly out in mountains farther than they would ever go. when they endanger our kids and livestock you need to "control" numbers but eradication is Stupid. They do have a reason to be around But EVERYTHING needs a preditor!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> I have killed Yotes for coming on my property. and I would kill wolves if there was a mass infestation lol like the hard to find red snapper.. but i know hunters in Wy that just dont like them and the hunt them just to see how many they can kill in a night.going way back into the forest than people go to hunt on a regular basis. The fly out in mountains farther than they would ever go. when they endanger our kids and livestock you need to "control" numbers but eradication is Stupid. They do have a reason to be around But EVERYTHING needs a preditor!


Kinda hypocritical ain't it?


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

If somebody would email me I've got a picture from a friend in the Black Hills of S.Dakota that will show you the size diffrents between a yote and a 172 lb. Black Wolf . I'd post it but for some reason i can't copy and paste the photo .


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

the pics are definitely enhanced. not only that but at least 2 pics (well, 2 and 4 being the same pic) was not even killed this year. 

this says it was near yellowstone. another site (huntandtell) said it was found near edson, alberta.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.snopes.com/photos/hunting/graphics/yellowwolf.jpg&imgrefurl=http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D48318&usg=__5zQg0C2oqyhjs45AvM5a7nZ6jsc=&h=640&w=480&sz=54&hl=en&start=39&zoom=1&tbnid=f7_bh1etIbvTLM:&tbnh=137&tbnw=103&ei=3OD4Tt3VH6fk0QHq15COAg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dwolf%2Bhunt%26start%3D20%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Dactive%26sa%3DN%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1

search google images for wolf hunt and you'll see all these pics. along with a trillion threads about them being photoshopped.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i don't think stuff like this is photoshopped necessarily, but the perspective is way off. i'm sure no coincidence. and i'm sure this guy probably had it blown up into poster-size for his home office. either that or he's 4'6".


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> i don't think stuff like this is photoshopped necessarily, but the perspective is way off. i'm sure no coincidence. and i'm sure this guy probably had it blown up into poster-size for his home office. either that or he's 4'6".


Looks like he is doing the ol' fish pic trick. Further away it is from you the larger it looks.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

murphyslaw said:


> Looks like he is doing the ol' fish pic trick. Further away it is from you the larger it looks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


exactly!


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's one I shot in 2007. I killed this wolf at the end of the "Ice Road" in the Arctic. The same road with the "Ice Road Truckers" This was an adult male and he was around 100 lbs. As you can see. He got smaller when the skin came off.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, BIG difference when skinned.

But those teeth are still HUGE!

Beautiful animal. NICE trophy!

Jim


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Showed these pics to a friend of mine who hunts all over Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming. He doesn't see anything wrong with the sizes. They are comparable to what he has seen and shot.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Man I hate seeing these pics


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm post these for WestGalBay


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I'm post these for WestGalBay


Gotta say... look how plumb that cat's back is...

Jim


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

The guy holding it is a finish carpenter. He likes things plumb like that.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

These animals where taken from the Wes Ranch in the Black Hills of South Dakota . I know the guy and promise he can't do photo shop . These are real ranchers they don't have time to sit on a computer playing tricks .The wolf weighed 172 and I don't know what the cat weighed . Take it or leave it for what it's worth .


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe you. Pics look pretty real to me. What the hell are a bunch of Florida fishermen doing arguing about how big a wolf gets anyways? Nothing like a posse of know-it-alls piling on the ignorance bandwagon to ruin a good thread.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> I believe you. Pics look pretty real to me. What the hell are a bunch of Florida fishermen doing arguing about how big a wolf gets anyways? Nothing like a posse of know-it-alls piling on the ignorance bandwagon to ruin a good thread.


LOL , well you got one Texan here . It happens on every forum .


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I know. Sometimes I just can't help myself. Cool pics...fake or not, I don't really give a damn.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

2 observations...

- Why does everyone bear hug these things for a picture after they shoot them? Maybe for the perspective, but I have never posed with a trophy like that. Coyotes smell horrible, I wonder if wolves are the same.
- It seems it would be damn hard to hold anything much over 150 lbs in that pose for a picture for an average man.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

These photos are too badly pixelated to clearly see the cut lines, but they sure look pasted together. Normally you could pinpoint the layering in any photoshopped imag, but since these are severeral jpeg generations down the pipe from any real photos, They are pretty much completely computer generated anyway and of course completely fake.
Here is a real one from Monday:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Shot this in my backyard. It scared me so I buried it immediately after shooting it. Much like we did the hogzilla a few years back.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think that's real.

Jim


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

jim t said:


> I don't think that's real.
> 
> Jim


Now Jim, Stop being so sceptical LOL

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hell yeah! That's a good pic of a N Florida uttered monkeaglwolf. lol Definitely not shopped. Trust me, I know the difference. The wolf might be fake, but this is as authentic as I've ever seen.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Legend has it if you are able to milk it without dying you can make the best cheese this side of Green Bay.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd love to do a trip up to canada and get a big grey wolf for a full body mount.


----------

